

Ask HN: How do you monetize a Twitter account? - mavsman

I&#x27;ve been looking at some resources about Twitter and social media lately as I am about to make a new twitter account (and possibly try to monetize it). I&#x27;m still a college student bit basically the idea is that I&#x27;ll tweet about things to do in town. It&#x27;s not really important to me that I monetize this because I think I&#x27;ll enjoy the experience and if the account is a success then I&#x27;ll be gaining from the information I get about events to attend and things to do. That being said, I will probably try to monetize it at some point. Should I wait until I have X amount of followers? How do I draw the line between sponsored posts and organic posts? Should I approach businesses about posting for them or is there another method I might be able to use?
======
akerl_
If you go into social media looking to cash out, it's not going to work. Built
something useful for people and that you enjoy working on. If it takes off,
find ways to make it sustainable. Once its sustainable, you might choose to
start thinking about profits.

------
prostoalex
[https://sponsoredtweets.com/](https://sponsoredtweets.com/)

